# Vista and HP C4200 series printer



## rabookajayne (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been looking for help with a certain problem I've been having with my printer and my laptop with Vista. It is an HP C4280 printer. The software and drivers all seem to be installed properly, and we were able to print a test page (through the control panel), but when I try to print anything else, be it from Word or the Internet, the docs get put into the printer queue and don't print. Eventually, they give an error message. Any ideas? I'm thinking maybe this particular printer needs a patch to work with Vista, but I haven't been able to find one myself. 

I appreciate any help and ideas, 
Thanks. :sigh:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi rabookajayne


First of all, make sure the printer queue for your Photosmart 4280 isn't "paused". I'll assume that your Hp is likely the default printer for most of your programs, too -- but you might check.

Also check on the CD that came with the printer: see if the driver is version 8.0.0 from May, 2007. If it isn't, uninstall your current driver - (go to "Programs and Features" in Control Panel to start the HP uninstaller) - and then download the newer driver. You can completely uninstall ALL HP Photosmart software & the driver as well, if you'd like, but you'll want to have someone with broadband Internet to download that latest package (software plus drivers), because it's a tad over 100mb --- http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192753&os=2093&lang=en ---

When installing the new drivers, make sure that the HP 4820 is not turned on or connected to your PC. Run the installer file, and only connect and power on the PC when the installation says to do so. When installing Hp printers, the order in which things happen has to be exact. [A bit ridiculous, if you ask me, but that's how Hp has always been].

See if that does it.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## dpyle (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a similiar problem. I have a new HP 4280 all in one. It installs on laptop running Vista Home Basic no problems but on a desktop running Vista Home Premium it won't install. Says it can't fin drivers on CD that came with it. If I manually try to point to the drivers and caan get it to install as LPT1 but not USB. Anyone have any ideas?

Thx!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi dpyle


Follow the same instructions as I gave in my original replay to rabookajayne -- uninstall your current drivers, follow that link & use the version 8.0.0 Vista drivers, and do not connect the printer to the desktop's USB port until prompted to do so during the driver installation routine. That is usually successful. Note: there is no networking support built into your HP 4280. If the printer is usually physically connected to the laptop and not to the desktop, then to access the printer you need to either
1) disconnect the USB cable from the laptop & attach it to the desktop each time you want to print from the desktop (you'd install the printer as "local" on the desktop's USB port) - or -
2) connect to the printer through your home network (the laptop would have to be powered on - and the printer too, of course --- you'd have to setup the sharing permissions for the printer from the laptop beforehand) - or -
3) buy a print server, and follow the instructions for setup carefully.

Best of luck 
. . . Gary

(P.S. ... Just so that you know: it is considered impolite to post your question in another member's thread. If you have a similiar case, open a new thread, but include a link to the thread that is similiar in yours. Thanks! )


----------



## KeithJawahir (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm experiencing the same symptoms, and i've attempted to do the same things (with the manually pointing through the device manager), but here is what i'm experiencing also: when prompted by the installation software to connect the printer, I plug it in, and Vista attempts to install the printer itself. It is unable to locate any drivers, which halts the installation because the HP software no longer recognizes the printer in any way. I've tried this with both the downloaded software from the HP site, along with the cd that came bundled with the printer.


----------



## nissuh (Aug 26, 2009)

*can any one help me?*

i have a hp 4820 3 in 1 printer, and i converted it to continuous ink... after the black ink run out. i refilled it.. but now my printer won't print anymore, and also it cannot scan and photocopy anymore, in short it is not working... can any one help me how to fix it, or can tell me what might the problem of my printer..? is their anything i can do to fix it without going to the technicians? pls reply u really i need to fix my printer badly.:sigh:


----------

